# Forget MBTI for a Second, Who are YOU, specifically?



## ims1213 (Jul 22, 2011)

So, we know you're type, but who are you REALLY?
1. Three Favorite Activities
2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?

I also created this exact forum for the NTs


----------



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

Three Favorite Activities
Writing is definitely one of them, eating food in general, and i suppose sleeping is nice too
(wow, these are boring activities o.-)

Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
You may find me at a little cute cafe or bookstore. And the library as well. Or the music store trying out some guitars. c:

Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
I'm really self-conscious, so I'm always hesitant on giving information to the world. Honestly, I don't like when everyone knows every single detail about me. it gets me a bit overwhelmed and nervous about people watching my every move. On looks, I try to look decent looking, but I don't like wearing things that will get me into the center of attention (like receiving compliments on earrings.. i mean it's a compliment i just don't know how to receive it ><)
Escapes from the real world... omg you do not know how much i love those. The feeling of being detached from reality and into your thoughts feels so relaxing and all that jazz~ and honestly, i love anonymity on anything. i love going on Tumblr and giving anonymous compliments to complete strangers. I love helping out someone without them knowing it's me and not getting anything in return. It's like helping out behind-the-scenes in a play but you don't receive much recognition for it. just the fact that people are appreciated it's just... fkdsjfiwendl <3

Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
this is interesting.. i don't really know. i want to be the person to have meaningful conversations with so they can think about it as they fall asleep. i want to be that seemingly shy girl listening to music while reading a book in the said cafe and library or looking through the music shelves to see if there are any good bands to listen to. i want to be someone who has a lot of meaning. i want to be that person in the bus you're wondering about or that person in the restaurant who's eating alone.
(It looks like i want my life to be an indie movie or something o.o)


----------



## Terrestrial Wisdom (Dec 8, 2010)

1. Three Favorite Activities

- Appreciating nature. When I am walking outside I am most alive. 
- Music - listening and creating 
- Recipe testing

2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.

- A lake by mountains or movie theater 

3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?

- I prefer anonymity 

4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?

- I want to be a glowing presence in this world. I want to be remembered on a large-scale for being a positive force in this world. I want to be a great interpreter of the human experience.


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

ims1213 said:


> So, we know you're type, but who are you REALLY?
> 1. Three Favorite Activities
> 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
> 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
> ...


1- three favorite activities 
-writing
-drinking
-smoking
2- representative place
-beach
3-idk what anonyminity means but if it's like it sounds I'd rather be it than the latter. 
4-who I want to be
-idc, as long as I'm who I am


----------



## Starr (Aug 21, 2011)

1. Three Favorite Activities:
Playing/listening to music (I'm a cellist), it's amazing to be able to explore my emotions everyday through that art form. Hanging out with friends with whom I can be 100% crazy and silly because they secretly are too (my INTJ guy friends). And lastly... hm... I think I would have to say writing.

2. Place you feel represents your essence:
High up on a mountain (preferably in the Apls) looking down at the world sloping away from me and the horizon in the distance with the sun warming my face and the wind tousling my hair. I need to feel connected to the world to have a sense of inner "wholeness", and moments like those are incredible 

3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
In the real world I definitely don't want to be unknown and anonymous, but on this forum I think I'd prefer it because this is a place where i can share my thoughts without worrying about repercussions.

4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
I want to be someone who is confident and can approach life and relationships without being weighted down by self doubt, I want to never lose sight of the beauty of the world, even in difficult times, and I want to live my life with grace. I want to be able to look back on my life and know that I didn't miss important opportunities and that I lived my life as best I could


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*
Helping others by talking with them about their problems, listening to music/playing bass, reading cognitive neuroscience or personality psychology

*2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.*
In the stars, looking at the world from a distance.

*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*
I do like the opportunity to escape from reality, and engage with people in a sort of intellectual haven. It's a great way to express myself without putting on some kind of social mask.

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*
Honestly, a superhero. A character like Superman. An alien. I never will belong, never fit in, yet that is what makes me strong. And I want to dedicate my life to others, and truly live selflessly. I strive and strive to give myself to others, to the ideals of compassion, to help others reach that potential I see in them.


----------



## Anuh (Dec 22, 2011)

1. Three Favorite Activities
Recently, I've been really into blogging. I have a lot of thoughts and anxieties and blogging always seems to pput me at ease. I also really enjoy swimming. There is something about it that feels so refreshing. I love just floating around in the water, eyes closed and just relaxing! Last of all, I enjoy reading, but only when something really catches my interest and it throws me in a whole different world. 

2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
I also enjoy clubbing (somewhat). I enjoy the scene and the open environment that allows strangers to approach you when they wouldn't have otherwise. And I love meeting new people! But I don't like their hidden physical intentions. Maybe I'll enjoy the bar scene more when I turn 21 soon. I can actually hear people talking! 
I also love the beach and coffee shops 

3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
I like both. I want to be able to COMPLETELY express who I am and not fear the consequences like I would in real life. In a way, it is an escape from the not-so-friendly reality, but I want people to have an idea of who I am on these forums.

4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
I want to be someone who can empathize with people, someone who others can rely on, trust, and love. But I also want to be strong. I don't want every little problem or pain to push me down so easily. I want to be able to get back up with a smile and a positive attitude. I want to be passionate about what I do and actually follow through with my goals.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*
Playing the guitar, listening to music, writing 

*2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.*
Mostly at home, school, sports club or in the nature. Gotta love the nature.

*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*
Hmm. Yes, I pretty much like the anonymity on this forum, I mean, the internet is so big and wide that I like the fact I can sometimes hide myself here from the real life. 
I only want some people to know who I really, really am and how do I look like, the ones I getter closer with, the ones I strongly relate to or the ones I just find interesting. They are people after all and I like to talk to _people_ and get to know them. Otherwise, not so much, prefer to stay anonymous, haha.

* 4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*
I haven't really. All I know is that I want to be me, not someone else, but me. Preferably stable me. And I wouldn't say no to some courage sometimes.


----------



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*
-Talking to NF people, especially my INFJ best buddy
-Studying the Bible
-Exploring psychology

*2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.*

-Big, beautiful, naturally architectured landscape.. with a friend.

*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*

-I wish more people would befriend me. I don't want many people to know me, but I want a good friend or two.

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*

-Well... I am/would like to be (the same thing): A shy little girl. The most helpful person I can be. Someone who cares for others so deeply, they're more important than myself. A helper and healer and dreamer and idealist; the INFP stereotype, I guess.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*
- Playing and writing music. These two things pretty much go hand in hand for me
- Spending time out with friends. ESPECIALLY travelling with friends, definitely one of the best experiences out there!
- Learning things and growing as a person. It makes me feel alive. 
*
2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.*
Hmmmm. I have always loved being in secluded, cool places with amazing (natural) scenery. It's beautiful, solitary and wild. 
*
3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*
I like the anonymity. It helps me write exactly what I'm thinking without fear of being judged, challenged or threatened. On here, people judge and challenge what I have written, but usually it's respectful and the aim is for us both to learn and grow from it. 

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*
What an odd thought. I only ever think about the person I am. 
I am a person with integrity, empathy and passion and every day I work towards becoming more confident, worldly and well read. No character, just me.


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*
-Exploring deeper concepts in psychology and personality traits
-Reading all kinds of blogs, but especially those who write about illness, social injustice, world travels, mothering, and applying Christianity to daily life
-Reading

*2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.*
Probably a quiet little haven of my design where I can escape from the world. It would be filled with books, Christmas lights for decoration, and maybe a computer and desk so I can write down my ideas and dreams. Also a chair for a friend, so they can share the space with me and we can talk for hours about the future, psychology, the inner workings of people, and other crazy concepts.

In a natural setting though, I'd love to be secluded in the woods on a sunny day... thinking about God or maybe writing in my journal.

*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*
I like anonymity, but at the same time I have no shame in hiding myself if people desire to know more about me. 

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*

Honestly I'd love to be a therapist that can reach out to people who don't normally try to get help, whether it relates to shame or economical status. It breaks my heart to see all the people in the world who hurt but don't know where to go or how to change core values that build self confidence and hope for the future. Whether I'm working in high schools, a third world country, or giving hope to those homeless on the streets... I just want to make sure that everybody gets an opportunity to grow from their situations and shine.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*

Reading, Skiing and walking off by myself in the country.

*2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.*

The study, it's where my pc is, where my models are, basically where my life is.


*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*

I like being anonymous but at the same time I also feel like a liar which is why I have a picture of myself on my profile, I dont want others to imagine what I might be like, not because im afraid they will be wrong, but because I dont want them to idealise me as being better than I am.


*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*

That person is calm and collected, without being afflicted by useless internal conflict. Without being crippled by it emotionally. This person stands tall and proud and is generous, but not overly so.

He holds conversations well and enjoy's the company of others. He has a drive and a passion which keeps him going, something that he has found in life which is worth holding on to. He has succeeded in a conventional, or possibly none-conventional way.

Most of all he is happy with himself and sure of his abilities.


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello!
1. Three Favorite Activities
-Having deep conversations-anything at all, from astral projection to morality, to what makes us human. I also like discussing hypothetical situations, and books/poetry meanings. 
-Though I'm not an especially brilliant musician (I've never bothered to put any effort in :/), I love that feeling when you play a song and you're flooded with emotions/memories/nostalgia. Lord of the Rings soundtracks usually stir this in me. 
-Reading and Watching films. I love being transported away from this world, where there are no restraints, where people can fly if they want to-magic is real and reality itself is called into question. (Studio Ghibli films are amazing!) 

2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
-If I actually get the determination to leave the house ahaha, most likely a coffee or tea shop. For some reason I've always felt more, I guess you could say 'a part' of this world when I can hear the buzz of people and music. It's like feeling the pulse of society, enjoying the atmosphere, but also being elsewhere in mind. I'm rambling XD. If I'm by a coast, for sure I would be at the ocean EVERYDAY! 

3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
-I enjoy the anonymity because it allows me to say things without the same degree of reluctance or self-awareness I would in person. I'm usually so stricken with fear of judgement or scrutiny that I don't often speak my true views, to avoid conflict. I agree with what other people above have said, that when there are conflicting views, it's approached respectfully and often you're able to see where they are coming from, without having to resort to being defensive. You can think out what you want to say before you say it. It's lovely!
However, I would love to meet people on here too. But I'm still new, hopefully someone will pop up  

4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
-I've always thought of myself as a Luna Lovegood type character, someone who see's the good in people and is open-minded. I am constantly on the search for understanding, to find someone to connect with. I just want to be a good person, someone who I can look back at years from now and not feel ashamed of. I stick to my morals, but that's what makes me, me. So I'm content with who I am, even though it can be hard and saddening at times. I live by the philosophy of If all else fails, quote Albus (Percival Wulfric Brian) Dumbledore 'Of course this is happening in your head, Harry, but why on earth should that mean it isn't real?'


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*
Spending time with friends, reading, doing art*

2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.*
Southern Alaska in the mountains and forests.
*
3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*
I don't mind people knowing who I am/what I look like.

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*
A kind and forgiving person filled with love. That's what I strive to be.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

1. Three Favorite Activities
2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?


Listening to music. Taking walks out in nice parks and drinking coffee. Spending time with close friends or my fiance. Trying to improve myself. Learning new subjects and building up on knowledge on old one's. 

I like places that awaken my senses because I feel so much in my head a lot of the time. Just listening to the birds, hearing the waves crash, feeling a big gust of wind over my face makes me feel alive. I also love bookstores, thrift shops. Going to underground raves.

I don't actually like being too exposed on here, although I have put pics up, they will probably be the only few I put up. I still want people to get to know me but as I do in real life, there is always a barrier between me and others. Those that want to know me, get to know more. 

I used to have role models when I was a teenager. I still have the odd role model now. I want to liken myself with someone that want to create new innovative ideas, is not a wishy-washy wimp - I like to think of myself as someone strong in my mind, not easily swept up with the rest of the crowd and people to stand up and take note. Its all too easy to feel swept away these days. I want to come accross as 'real' and 'inspiring'.


----------



## taptap (Jun 17, 2010)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*
Standing by the road and preaching the MBTI gospel to moving cars, POKEMON and preaching the moving cars to pokemon gospel.
I also like music, social gatherings and cycling.
* 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.*
Jail. Or somewhere filled with people and good music. Although the two are compatible.
* 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*
I'm the type who constantly lives in fear of anyone finding out who I am. I'm the type who constantly lives in fear of anyone finding out who I am.
* 4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
*Well, there's this really cool but crazy bohemian girl living inside my fantasy world. I guess it would be cool if people thought I was more like her. Yeah.


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*

Computer
Listening to music
Writing

*2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.*

Most likely at home or at the mall. You'll most likely find me in Gamestop, Bath & Body Works, a bookstore, a cafe, or any urban, unisex clothing store. I never go to womans-only shops. 
*
3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*

I love it. I feel like I can express myself worlds easier than in the real world. The real world tends to pre-judge you, so my internet presence is more important to me than my social presence. 

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*

A gentle, sensitive, sweet girl in a white, satin, flowing dress and a white rose in her hair who can communicate to people through her mind. But they don't think it's creepy because she has such a warm and fuzzy smile and presence. She's sitting in a crystal forest by a still lake under a tree with little critters sleeping around her. I want to be seen that way, but I don't trust anyone enough to bear my inner soul like that x_x


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

1)
Doing nice things. "Let me hold on to them for you"
Doing stupid and exciting things. "IT BELONGS IN A MUSEUM!"
Doing naughty things. "Let me hold to them IN A MUSEUM!"

2)
A comfortable sofa in a dark room lit by a fireplace, crackle cracks, the sound of burning wood slowly fueling flames. A window open to the night shows a diamond landscape, barren trees crowned with frozen snow, reflecting a full moon and starlight as dark clouds race. Shadows dance in the wilderness. A howl in the distance. Crackle crack. 

Edit:
Aww, a real place? I was being all metaphorical here.

Ok, a real place. There's a cafe nearby. It actually has kind of a similar motif now that I think about it. It's at the center of the city, with glass walls, at a very busy section of a pedestrian zone. It's really comfortable inside, tranquil. I love sitting in there and drinking a cup of philosophers coffee. That's hot coffee with a shot of rum, bitter chocolate sprinkles on a dash of melting whip cream. I love sitting in the quiet atmosphere while watching all the people with all their concerns, all these lives, pass by, just for a fleeting moment intersecting with my own. Who are they, where did they come from, where are they going. They're more than people, they're stories. 

3)
Anonymity. Over the years I've become completely impenetrable in real life. A walking wall. Well, I've actually been managing to kind of open up more, but there's still long ways to go. I can let off some steam like this. Just let my thoughts flow freely. 

4)
I'm not sure. Let's say you want cookies. And then you have all the cookies. All of them. But you want more cookies. But they are no more. You realize it's not a lack of cookies that's a problem here. It's the wanting of them. So, I have this thing going on right now where I'm realizing that what I want is not what I need. Hence I can't really answer that question right now since I feel like I'm in a transitional phase here.


----------



## the Writer (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Three Favorite Activities

Writing, reading, watching tv.

2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.

The library, but only if it's a nice comfy one. Otherwise, a quiet cofee shop with big armchairs and secluded places is my kind of thing, with a book and hot cocoa.

3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?

Anonymity, but not distance. I still like everyone.

4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?

It seems silly to write one I wrote, since I would have to explain her, but I've been writing down traits of my invented characters, and one that actually exists comes to mind... Dr. Michaela from 'Doctor Quinn, Medicine Woman'. I used to watch it as a kid (maybe 7-9 years old) and I still find no fault with the show at all, even though something tells me I should feel embarassed about this.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

> 1. Three Favorite Activities


I don't really have a specific 3.



> 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.


In my mind



> 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?


Anonymity. No (or very little) personal stuff, just discussing interesting subjects.



> 4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?


I am already... me.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

1. Acting, filmmaking (all that goes under that label) and writing

2. I think a theater would. One with lots of secrets, like passageways and one that has a little bit of each actor who has performed in it left over. Enough to keep you exploring for hours. One that's intricately decorated and that values the art form it represents. I know that's a weird answer but it's where I would feel the most natural.

3. I want everyone who know who I am. People in real life don't know me or want to know me. I feel like this place is dedicated to getting to know people so I want to put myself out there and feel like I belong somewhere.

4. I want to be someone with a thriving career in theater or film making. One who has the money to live comfortably but isn't constantly thinking about it. I want every day to mean something to me in what I do, whether it's making a movie or putting on a play or talking care of my 4 little dogs.


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

ims1213 said:


> So, we know you're type, but who are you REALLY?
> 1. Three Favorite Activities
> 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
> 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
> ...


Interesting..

1. Drinking with friends, playing piano, working out

2. I live next to the beach, so you can find me at the beach. I also go to the local 24 Hour Gym so I'm there as well. I'll be at work, home, and trade shows abroad. I can also be found at bars that show UFC and other sporting events 

3. I do like the idea of anonymity on this forum. I can speak my mind and don't feel too criticized when I'm judged. My self-esteem and self-image is not that high enough to want everyone to know what I look like. 

4. As an INFP, one of my longest-lasting activities include daydreaming who I want to be in my own fantasy world. When I was a child, I was an emperor. Now, I keep looking at myself as an ex-NFL quarterback (multi-Super Bowl MVP) that turned into a head college football coach back at his alma mater. Keep in mind, I've never played a single down in high school or college football in real life. In my imagination, I'm a huge role model to the players and the local community. My imagination impacts my true character that is not often found in MBTI descriptions of INFPs:

I _embrace_ the pressure. Mimicking the great quarterbacks such as Kurt Warner, Eli Manning, Aaron Rodgers, Drew Brees, Joe Montana, etc. who have found fame and accomplishment under these pressure situations (100 million plus audiences worldwide), I bring on the pressure and stay calm in the pocket. Once I found my composure, I deliver the ball into tight open windows. In real life, I use this in critical situations. Parents' divorce. Sunday school. Meeting deadlines. Getting a woman's number. Trade shows. Presentations. When I'm feeling lethargic. Back to my imagination during a post-game interview: "I live for these moments."

That being said, I will raise my (future) son to be a professional football player


----------



## comfortablynumb (Feb 13, 2010)

So, we know you're type, but who are you REALLY?
1. Three Favorite Activities

i. just chilling
ii. listening to music
iii. composing songs


2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.

i. at a bar
ii. groceries
iii. my room


3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?

I want people to know who I am. I want to get to know other people as well.

4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?

Either a) chill laid back person with good friends and family
or
b) someone who gains influence in the world and can change the world for the better


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

1. Three Favorite Activities
- being with friends, laughing
- feeling productive/creative/learning and doing interesting things
- watching movies
2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
- a cozy bar/pub... or a perfectly temperatured ocean - welcoming, comfortable, natural/unpretentious, and fun
3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
- I like the anonymity. It's not really an escape from the real world, but it can keep me occupied when I'm bored. I don't like attention _seeking_ 
4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
- Someone with integrity, interesting, an achiever and intelligent but not snobby, fearless, resilient, loving, doesn't let people walk over her or those she cares about, honest, a good friend/parent/whatever I choose to be


----------



## Soleil (Jan 15, 2011)

So, we know you're type, but who are you REALLY?
*1. Three Favorite Activities*
Reading
Talking to _interesting _people/socializing
Drinking and hamming it up with my friends
*2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
*Hmm a place that represents my essence...
I've got nothing, instead how about I give you places that I like to be: my room because I'm a hermit, and the library/Barnes and Noble because of all of the glorious books. I go to the mall a lot but I'm not sure why because it usually leaves me feeling disoriented and tired.

*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
*I'm not really sure about this one but I'm kinda leaning towards the latter. 

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
* I wrote about this is my journal the other day. I want to be someone who has love and warmth oozing out of their pores. Ideally, I'd like to be known as someone who is cool, intelligent, loving and lives by their own standards.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

1. Exploring/discovering ideas, people, places. Eating delicious food. Listening to delicious music.

2. Lately, you'd find me at home or in the office a lot, but that's not very romantic. My essence is broad-gauged enough that it's hard to pin down in a question like this. It's squeezing under doors and through cracked windows, trying to fill up as much space as possible.

3. I'd prefer to be open about everything. Realistically, there are some dangers to that, and I'm aware of them.

4. Myself, with more confidence and greater mental clarity. The rest would take care of itself.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*

Debating, collaborating with others on a creative project with an end goal in mind, smashing through red tape.

* 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
*
Eddystone lighthouse. Strong enough to brave storms and still manage to look decent doing it. 

In real life, more often than not you won't find me. I'm always on the move. There are too many things to be done during the day. 

* 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
*
I don't really care about anonymity, although I'm not offering handouts to the location of my house. My opinions on forum and in life aren't removed from one another. I simply find it easier and faster to access an online group of friends when I'm packed with work than call one in real life and try to explain why they should drive 45 miles to see me for a few hours. 

* 4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
*

Hmm...the crazy, rich uncle [or aunt, in my case] who drops in on others' lives occasionally and helps stir the pot.


----------



## RandomlyChildish (Oct 15, 2011)

> 1. Three Favorite Activities


doing researches on anything related to psychology, astrology and films.
read a thick & deep & meaningful book with a cup of hot coffee besides.
sit in front of the computer screen.



> 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.


my house, library or somewhere cool or a natural like forests. specifically anywhere except parties or clubs.



> 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?


well, kind of both but I rather let people know who I am so we can be friends and share interests.



> 4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?


I've always wanted to be a person who can make a difference in the world, even if it's a small difference. I want to make a world a better place. A peaceful world without judging or inequality. And be the best that I can be.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

ims1213 said:


> So, we know you're type, but who are you REALLY?
> 1. Three Favorite Activities
> 2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
> 3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
> ...


Okay, I'll give this a shot:

1. Gaming, Hanging out with friends/an SO doing anything fun, and ... hanging out here in PerC?
2. My friends' home. Being with people I love is my essence. I can't get enough.
3. I'm not concerned either way, honestly. It's kind of refreshing to be open and anonymous at the same time. If you can see my current avatar, you can see me. ) This place is like home away from home, and you, my family/friends.
4. Easiest way to describe me as I want to be is Clark Kent from Smallville, minus the super powers. I relate to him so much.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*
Skiing, cooking, playing guitar

*2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you?*
In the mountains.

*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*
I would love to be more of an open book here but there are people in my life--especially at work--who I don't want to know so much about me. So I have to be a little more circumspect than I would like to be with all my online communities out of paranoia.

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?*
I am very comfortable in my own skin. Of course I want to continue to grow, but I don't really want to change who I already am. I am quiet, sensitive, and nurturing. But I am also hedonistic, athletic, and fun. I am deeply worried about the future of our civilization. I stand up for those who are less fortunate than I am. I'm old in years but young at heart.


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera (Oct 14, 2009)

*1. Three Favorite Activities
*Drumming, I love playing music in general.
Next would be the on the internet, I don't know where I'd be without it.
Last but not least would be road trips with just a couple of people close to me. Every other weekend 

*2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you?*
An outdoor music festival at night in winter. Just a calm but fun atmosphere with some friends about and just seeing people having fun all around.

*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
*I wish it weren't, but it's very hard to trust so many people so openly. I admit I've made a couple of actual friends on here who I talk to on a regular basis however, so I guess there's that..

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
*Oh jeez.. This is a tough one. Actually, due to recent events, I don't believe I can answer this question anymore..


----------



## Patn (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Three Favorite Activities
- Acting, hanging out with a small number of people with whom I can feel I share some sort of close-ish connection, running in the pouring rain after a long spell of hot, dry weather.

2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
- Well, if such a place was readily available... A small cottage/house by a lake or a river, perhaps? With lots of mist during the night.

3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
- Hmm... I'm kind of in between. I like to reveal some things of myself from behind a nickname, but kinda selectively.

4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
-A wise, jovial and eccentric old man with a wrinkly face and white beard. A kind character who still emanates a certain kind of power, but not in a frightening way. A sage and an artist.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

*1. Three Favorite Activities
*Playing music, reading, and taking in the beauty that is life.
*2. Place you feel represents your essence.* Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
The beach. Quiet, peacefull, serene, but can also be crazy and happening like a beach party! Also, in dreams, the beach represents the meeting of the conscious and unconscious self. and water represents emotions, it can be still and quiet, or rough and trecherous. That's me. The beach with all it's symbolism best represents me at my true core self.
*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
*I like it. I feel like people here can relate to me, to my stuggles and dreams whereas people in my every day life don't have the slightest clue what's going on inside me. It's probably better that way, as they would never understand.
*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character? 
*Interesting question. The man who women want and men want to be. The thoughtfull, lusty, deep, wild, fearless, mad man with the heart of gold. The man who oozes soul, life experience, and passion. The creative, sensitive, masculine, dangerous man who rubs elbows with the world. The white hot magma of the earth, the great eyeball rolling in the world's socket. The last Man on earth.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

1. Three Favorite Activities
-Being with some of my friends
-Being taught by an interesting person in an educational setting, with peoples ideas/conversations etc bouncing off each other in engaging conversations
-Trying new things- foods/places/people etc

2. Place you feel represents your essence. Where would we find you? Whether its at the beach or in a library.
I have no idea... maybe the rain forrest- lots of different tribes, animals, colours, foods etc. Its an interesting place to visit...

3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?

What anonymity?

4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?

I don't know, often we chase after things that aren't as great as they seem. I made a list of personal qualities I wanted a few years ago, and worked towards attaining them, and once I did, I found a whole new set of problems and challenges, and found that I liked being the person I am naturally much more. Turns out being a social butterfly means having to put up with lots of small talk.


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

1. Three Favorite Activities
-conversing with my fav ENTP guy for as long as he's up for it
-physically sharing the same space as my ENFP friends, silently existing
-learning and making connections between ideas OR immersing myself in music 
2. Place you feel represents your essence. 
Equal parts my room, in nature, or the studio
3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
I would prefer they know who I am, yet somehow not know what I look like? I like that people can only judge me through my words here, not by what I appear to be
4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?
Apart from the restrictions of reality, I want to be the young, beautiful seer. Spiritually at a level beyond the world's comprehension, who can exist simultaneously in the spiritual and in the physical world, appreciating everything taken in through the senses. She can be exactly what she wants to be. I want to be a person who can overcome any personal issue through sheer will power. I want to be the one people respect and admire, one that can only truly be known and understood by one other person.


----------



## gabschaves (Apr 26, 2012)

*1. Three Favorite Activities*
Playing with my dog​​, feel the breeze, walks on the beach

*2. Place you feel represents your essence.*
I feel my essence as I sit on the beach with your feet wet and feel the breeze on my face ... is a natural tranquilizer

*3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?*
I do not have an opinion about this, incidentally, I think whatever

*4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character?* 
I do not idealize someone, I try to be a better person (me, for others and the world)

_Excuse my spelling, I'm Brazilian_


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

1. Three Favorite Activities
Singing, both on stage and in general, having interesting, deep conversations with interesting, deep people and reading books that makes me forget about everything else.

2. Place you feel represents your essence.
A library with me sitting in a corner looking at sheet music and listening to whatever I'm reading.

3. Do you like the idea of anonymity on this forum, an escape from the real world, or are you the type that wants everyone to know who you are, what you look like?
A bit of both actually. I don't really want people to know what I look like since I'm very self-conscious about my appearance, but I don't want to be completely anonymous.
4. Describe the person you want to be or you see your personality embodying, and I don't mean someone famous, I mean someone you've created in your mind, a character? 
That's a really hard question. I feel that I have a lot of different traits, some are even contradictory. I don't think I can answer that in a satisfying way.


----------

